# Murdock Basin



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

My son is looking at hiking into Blizzard lake up above Echo and Joan lakes in the Murdock Basin. Has anyone been there who can give him fishing reports. Just curious as to what is in there?


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I heard It winter kills hard but good luck


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

About 3 years ago a guy told me he went up there and caught some 17" brook trout a couple of years before that. I went up there and there was nothing but large salamanders. A couple of good water years and a small stocking could have changed it though.
Joan has stunted brookies, but loads of them.
Gem has OK brookies and now, sadly, tiger trout.
There are others above there, but they also have been poluted with those nasty tigers.


----------



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the information gentlemen.


----------

